# Tiny white/gray bugs living in sump



## tg1119 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a mbuna tank that has been up and running for over a year with a sump/wet dry filtration. Today I notice hundreds of tiny (flea size or smaller) bugs living on the inside sump walls and on top of the water. I have never noticed them before and look in the sump every week. Also, there are none that I can see living in the main tank, on top of the water, or in the canopy. I know not much to go on but did search and found people asking the same question with not answers.

I have been keeping fresh and salt water fish off and on for around 10 years and have never seen anything like this before. Closest thing I would say is they look like copepods that live in salt tanks.

Has anyone had these before? Are they harmful?


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there a freshwater equivalent of copepods? I guess kind of a dumb question, you wouldn't be asking if you know....lol.

Any chance you can get a picture?

Scott


----------



## Coxy (Oct 19, 2009)

Just happen to know an entomologist and her vote would be a type of Ostracod similar to copepod but more likely to live in freshwater.
[/url]


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

It is most likely that they are nothing harmful.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like free fish food to me. :dancing:

Scott


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

i seen something like this, kinda looks like very small shrimp, and appears to move backwards with their tails like lobsters, dunno what they are but when i change filters they live in there


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

most likely harmless, though if that comes out of your water supply you have other things to worry about


----------

